# Training at home outside of class



## OzPaul (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi All,  I just wanted to see what type of training you do when you practice outside of class.  A friend of mine and myself train most Saturday's going over technique and doing some punching and kicking on the pads.  I also like to work on my stances most nights.  What do you do?  Thanks, Paul


----------



## seasoned (Jan 9, 2011)

OzPaul said:


> Hi All, I just wanted to see what type of training you do when you practice outside of class. A friend of mine and myself train most Saturday's going over technique and doing some punching and kicking on the pads. I also like to work on my stances most nights. What do you do? Thanks, Paul


 
"Homework" is always good, Paul. It gives us the opportunity to spend more time in areas that we may be weak in. The dojo is the learning and correction area, while the down time away from the dojo gives us that extra practice time. Bag work and kata would be my favorite.


----------



## Bob White (Jan 9, 2011)

Good job on doing more work at home. I would suggest a couple of things. 
1. Have a plan on what it is you want to improve on.
2. Write down your plan and list them in order of importance to you.
3. Show your list to your instructor to find out his/her suggestions.
4. Do constant inventories on your skill and work on the areas that need the most improvement.
5. Keep your list and create a journal of your trainning history.
6. Suggest your trainning partner does the same and encourage each other to improve skills.
7. Use your home time to improve cardio, strength, and stretching.
These are a few things you can do. I will repeat myself here when I suggest you always communicate with your teachers and get their feedback. Please remember the formula for success. B+C+U= SUCCESS
BASICS
CONDITIONING 
UNITY
I wish you the best on your journey.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## OzPaul (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Gents, I've got some new ideas now


----------



## DRANKIN (Jan 14, 2011)

Most of my training is alone at nights at a local gym. Forms and SD techniques in the air as well as foot manuevering. Constantly breaking down the motion.

Something I just started to do is create a personal video library of my technique and kata. When you have a camera on you it is amazing how hard you work on every aspect of your motion. Constant repetition until you get the worthy cut to add to your library. This has given me my best workouts as well. Something to try if you have a video camera, or even a cell phone with the capability. It has forced me to step up my practice immensly.


----------



## Inkspill (Jan 26, 2011)

on my best days I practice each technique in the air 3 times, slow, medium, fast. I recorded technique commands on my tape recorder to help me structure my workout so I don't get distracted lol. "yellow belt techniques, delayed sword, a right hand direct lapel grab from 12, slow speed, move! (then a pause long enough to perform the technique) medium speed, move! (pause) fast speed, move! (pause) alternating maces, 2 hand shoulder push from 12, ready, move! (pause) medium speed, move!" etc.

then I hit the speed bag for a couple of songs, then I practice each basic 6 times (3 on each side). then hit the speed bag some more. other days I'll do sets and forms instead of basics.

on my worst days I go through all the techniques and hit the speed bag and practice kick sets.

I have a goal to push myself to do all the techs, forms, sets, and basics all in one day. haven't done so yet but I'm getting closer. I also haven't practiced freestyle techniques very much, so I think I'll make another tape for those so I can get em' done.


----------



## OzPaul (Jan 31, 2011)

I just bought myself a 5 foot punching bag for out the back yard and it is one of the best purchases i have ever made.  Every afternoon i spend atleast 30-45 minutes working on my striking aswell as skipping and push-ups and in the 2 weeks i have had it my fitness level has improved a lot.  I even went as far as to film myself so i can see what i need to work on... EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Inkspill (Jan 31, 2011)

OzPaul said:


> I just bought myself a 5 foot punching bag for out the back yard and it is one of the best purchases i have ever made. Every afternoon i spend atleast 30-45 minutes working on my striking aswell as skipping and push-ups and in the 2 weeks i have had it my fitness level has improved a lot. I even went as far as to film myself so i can see what i need to work on... EVERYTHING!!!


 

glad to hear it OzPaul! I love the feeling of connecting to my body through exercise. nothing quite as liberating. I've also filmed my speed bag work and posted videos on a speed bagging site for tips and critique. 

are you doing any specific core exercises?


----------



## OzPaul (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Inkspill,  I have only just recently added in a lot more core exercises into my training.  I live in a "cottage" block where there is steps out the front of the house and the garage is at the back of the house down a lane and because of this there is limited space in the back yard and it is all liquid limestone!  What i have done though is bought a comfortable camping mattress and i have a few sit-ups exercises which i like to do, passing a kettle bell from side to side while sitting up, "bridging", lying flat and doing bicycle movements with my legs and also sitting directly in front of the punching bag with my feet flat i sit up and do a one, two combo on the bag before sitting down.  I get a decent workout from it and as it has been boiling hot lately i've lost a few kilos   What exercises do you do?


----------



## Inkspill (Feb 3, 2011)

I just got a kettlebell so I'm going to google some exercises and find out more.

I haven't been doing much outside of Kenpo practice and speed bag, so I need to remedy that. I was doing planks, kick backs, alternating supermans, crunches and pushups, and some exercise ball stuff. I started jumping rope again a couple days ago. I need to make a routine to add to the Kenpo and speed bag.


----------

